# Bought some quail at a bird show, problem with beak!



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I bought a pair of gambel's quail at a bird show and while I know they're not pigeons, I figured the same rules would apply. When I got them home to look at them, I noticed the hen was completely missing the top part of her beak, gone from the base. I know it didnt happen in transit or anytime recently because there is no damage or scar tissue or anything, there's just a stub there. Will it grow back? if not, will it hamper her eating much? She looks perfectly healthy otherwise, but it does worry me a little. Thanks a lot...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ramiro said:


> I bought a pair of gambel's quail at a bird show and while I know they're not pigeons, I figured the same rules would apply. When I got them home to look at them, I noticed the hen was completely missing the top part of her beak, gone from the base. I know it didnt happen in transit or anytime recently because there is no damage or scar tissue or anything, there's just a stub there. Will it grow back? if not, will it hamper her eating much? She looks perfectly healthy otherwise, but it does worry me a little. Thanks a lot...


she may have been debeaked by prev.owner...I know they do this to chickens when they are in close quarters together to stop canibalism and pecking each other....another reason to buy free range eggs!...anyway this is my guess...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The debeaking sounds like a good reason. I'm sure you've also seen rescued birds here who have nubs for beaks because of injury. Or I think really bad cases of pox could even eat away the beak.
Hmm...gone at the base? Maybe it wasn't debeaking then. Normally they don't remove the whole thing.  It doesn't sound like this bird will have the best time eating or drinking.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Ramiro,

Debeaking would be my first guess also, but the entire beak isn't usually removed. Can you post a picture? How is the bird doing .. able to eat OK?

Terry


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll post a picture here if I can, the entire beak is gone so I don't suspect debeaking. Ive been trying to reach the breeder but he's a state away and even if he offers to replace her or give me another one it won't be for another month. I've had to remove her and the male from the pigeon loft because while he can get enough food when I give them some gamebird crumbles (the pigeons bully most of their food), she has to peck repeatedly until she's finally able to eat a crumble, so while she can definitely eat it really slows her down.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like she will need some tlc for the rest of her life, she may need to be seperated so she can get the food she needs...the debeaking could of been done by someone not knowing how much to take off, but, knowing what happend is not going to change the fact she ain't got one...sounds like you will help her and that is very nice thing...


----------

